# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Επισκευη φορητου ηχοσυστηματος

## brs_19

Καλησπερα κ χρονια πολλα σε ολους.το προβλημα μου εχει ως εξης εχω 1 φορητο ηχοσυστημα σονυ το οποιο διαβαζει οτι κ οπως θελει.εχω δοκιμασει να καθαρισω τη κεφαλη χωρις αποτελεσμα μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει;

----------


## xifis

οινοπνευματακι-μπατονετα.καθαρισε η κεφαλη καλα?αλλιως αν δεν γινεται τπτ,ξεβιδωμα κ φτανεις στην κεφαλη που πρεπει ναχει ενα ποτενσιομετρο smd πανω στην καλωδιοταινια που παει στο laser.το πειραζεις λιγο με κινδυνο να το διαλυσεις τελειως αν δε προσεξεις,κ αν εισαι τυχερος κ ικανος θα το φτιαξεις.εννοειτε οτι εχεις ενα cd μεσα να παιζει παραληλα κ κανεις τη ρυθμιση.

μπορει βεβαια να εχει πιασει κ σκονη το ματακι κ κατω απτο φακο πανω στο πρισμα.απεκλεισε πρωτα 100% οτι δεν ειναι θεμα βρωμιας καθαριζοντας τη καλα.

----------


## brs_19

Το εχω δοκιμασει το οινοπνευμα.η κεφαλη ειναι κσσ213 εχει 1 τριμερ το γυρισα προς τα δεξια κ τσιριξε το λειζερ μηπως εκανα κοτσανα;

----------


## xifis

με cd να παιζει εκανες τη ρυθμιση?λογικα δεν εχεις κανει ζημια.βαλε ενα δισκακι να παιζει κ παραληλα γυρνα το τριμερ.βαλτο στη θεση που ηταν αρχικα πρωτα.το αποτελεσμα γυρνωντας το θα ειναι απτο να μη διαβαζει καθολου,να διαβαζει με διακοπες,μετα πιο καλα κ θα πετυχεις τη βελτιστη ρυθμιση.επισης τα cdr ειναι πιο δυσκολα στο διαβασμα απτα αυθεντικα.κανε δοκιμες κ με λιγη υπομονη κατι θα πετυχεις.
κ γω ετσι κανω σε οσα cdplayer εχω πειραξει.λιγο λιγο γυρισμα,κ πετυχαινω το σημειο που διαβαζει.κανει κ κατι θορυβους ενδιαμεσα που καταλαβαινεις την προοδο της ρυθμισης.

αλλιως μπορει ναχει χαλασει η κεφαλη κ  να πρεπει να παρεις καινουρια.λογικα θα βρεις καποια συμβατη αν χρειαστει.εκτιμω να κανει γυρω στο 30ευρο.περιμενε να σου απαντησει κ κανας αλλος.

ΥΓ:ενα προχειρο ψαξιμο μου βγαλε αυτο.

http://audiolights.gr/eshop/product_...roducts_id=756

----------


## mystaki g

Αλλαγει ΚSS213 Β (απο 10 μεχρι 15 ευρο)

----------


## east electronics

> με cd να παιζει εκανες τη ρυθμιση?λογικα δεν εχεις κανει ζημια.βαλε ενα δισκακι να παιζει κ παραληλα γυρνα το τριμερ.βαλτο στη θεση που ηταν αρχικα πρωτα.το αποτελεσμα γυρνωντας το θα ειναι απτο να μη διαβαζει καθολου,να διαβαζει με διακοπες,μετα πιο καλα κ θα πετυχεις τη βελτιστη ρυθμιση.επισης τα cdr ειναι πιο δυσκολα στο διαβασμα απτα αυθεντικα.κανε δοκιμες κ με λιγη υπομονη κατι θα πετυχεις.
> κ γω ετσι κανω σε οσα cdplayer εχω πειραξει.λιγο λιγο γυρισμα,κ πετυχαινω το σημειο που διαβαζει.κανει κ κατι θορυβους ενδιαμεσα που καταλαβαινεις την προοδο της ρυθμισης.
> 
> αλλιως μπορει ναχει χαλασει η κεφαλη κ να πρεπει να παρεις καινουρια.λογικα θα βρεις καποια συμβατη αν χρειαστει.εκτιμω να κανει γυρω στο 30ευρο.περιμενε να σου απαντησει κ κανας αλλος.
> 
> ΥΓ:ενα προχειρο ψαξιμο μου βγαλε αυτο.


ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ....ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ....ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ..... ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ  ΔΕς ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΕΡΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ .....

ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ....ΚΡΙΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ????

----------


## brs_19

Δλδ τα διελυσα; το εκανα κ σε 1 ντισκμαν αλλα τπτ

----------


## xifis

> ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ....ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ....ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ..... ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ  ΔΕς ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΕΡΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ .....
> 
> ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ....ΚΡΙΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ????



ευχαριστω για την υποδειξη σου αλλα πανω που νομισα οτι θα μαθω κ κατι παραπανω με αφηνεις με την απορια...τελικα τι κανει το τριμερακι?ειχα δει σε ενα σερβις παλια να το τσεκαρουν με παλμογραφο κλπ..ενιγουει,στο θεμα τωρα..

πρακτικα,σε οσα cdplayer (playstation 1-diskman sony-mp3 player φορητο roadstar μερικα που μουρθαν τωρα) γαργαλησα το ποτενσιομετρο αυτο το αποτελεσμα ηταν το προαναφερθεν.μικρες μικρες κινησεις ειναι κ ατερμονο,κ σε μερικα σημεια γυρω απτο σωστο κ κοντα στο αρχικο βλεπεις φως στο τουνελ.το μηχανημα σου απο κει που εχει προτιμησεις κ διαβαζει μονο αυθεντικα cd,η δε διαβαζει τπτ,η κανει να διαβασει κ το μετανιωνει,ξαφνικα δουλευει.
*
δεν θεωρω οτι κανω λαθος μεταδιδοντας την εμπειρια μου.*δε λεω οτι τα ξερω ολα.γιαυτο παντα λεω "νομιζω,πιστευω,προτεινω,περιμενε να απαντησει κ κανας αλλος" κλπ κλπ.

ΥΓ:τωρα που το θυμαμαι ειδικα στο playstation το τριμερακι αυτο τοχα ξεχειλωσει στο πειραγμα.ακομα παιζει το θηριο.που κ που θελει λιγο μαζεματακι η κεφαλη του αλλα ειναι μια χαρα παρα τα χρονια του.

----------


## mystaki g

Καλημερα σε ολους.Ο Σακης εχει δικαιο.Αν μπορεις να την αλλαξεις αλλαξε την εαν οχι τοτε μη κουραζεσε/μην τα κανεις χειροτερα



> Δλδ τα διελυσα; το εκανα κ σε 1 ντισκμαν αλλα τπτ


ετσι και αλλιως χαλασμενο ειναι.

----------


## brs_19

Λοιπον τα πηγα σε μαστορα κ μου ζητησε 120ε για να φτιαξει τη κεφαλη.για το ντισκμαν μου ειπε πως το λειζερ ειναι διαφορετικο απο αυτα των ηχοσυστηματων για ποιο λογο δν καταλαβα αξιζει να δωσω 120ε για επισκευη 1 κεφαλης;

----------


## mystaki g

> Λοιπον τα πηγα σε μαστορα κ μου ζητησε 120ε για να φτιαξει τη κεφαλη.για το ντισκμαν μου ειπε πως το λειζερ ειναι διαφορετικο απο αυτα των ηχοσυστηματων για ποιο λογο δν καταλαβα αξιζει να δωσω 120ε για επισκευη 1 κεφαλης;


και που τους βρησκετε;Τι μοντελο ειναι; η  κεφαλη ειναι KSS-213B η KSS213C;
μηπως δεν θελει να στο φτιαξει

----------


## brs_19

Τα εχω παει σε μαστορα της περιοχης.γιατι να μη θελει να τα φτιαξει;κ τι ενοουσε οτι το λειζερ του ντισκμαν ειναι διαφορετικο;η κεφαλη ειναι κσσ213c

----------


## mystaki g

> Τα εχω παει σε μαστορα της περιοχης.γιατι να μη θελει να τα φτιαξει;κ τι ενοουσε οτι το λειζερ του ντισκμαν ειναι διαφορετικο;η κεφαλη ειναι κσσ213c


Ειναι ιδιο απλος εχει το καπακι.Το καπακι θα το βγαλεις απο την δικια σου κεφαλη.Σε KSS213B θα βρεις καλη/σε τετοιο κουτακι μονο εκει ειναι η KSS210

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

παιδια οι τιμες των κss213b  ειναι 11,60ευρω χωρις φπα
κss213c ειναι 6.60 ευρω χωρις φπα  και  κss213d  14,30 ευρω  χωρις φπα

----------


## Chris Valis

> παιδια οι τιμες των κss213b ειναι 11,60ευρω χωρις φπα
> κss213c ειναι 6.60 ευρω χωρις φπα και κss213d 14,30 ευρω χωρις φπα


 
Πες μας και από που όμως  :Smile: 

Πόσο κάνει μια ΚΗΜ310;

----------


## mystaki g

> Πες μας και από που όμως 
> 
> Πόσο κάνει μια ΚΗΜ310;


KHM-310 SF-HD62 SF-HD65 ειναι ιδιες.

----------


## brs_19

Πηρα κεφαλη 20ε περιπου για το ηχοσυστημα θα πρεπει να τη ρυθμισω τωρα;με το ντισκμαν τι κανω να συνεχισω να του πιραζω το τριμερ;

----------


## mystaki g

> Πηρα κεφαλη 20ε περιπου για το ηχοσυστημα θα πρεπει να τη ρυθμισω τωρα;με το ντισκμαν τι κανω να συνεχισω να του πιραζω το τριμερ;


μην κανεις τιποτα.Θα μας πεις τι μοντελο εχεις;;;;

----------


## brs_19

το ηχοσυστημα η το ντισκμαν;

----------


## mystaki g

το ηχοσυστημα

----------


## brs_19

το ηχοσυστημα CFDS01
το ντισκμαν slsx445

----------


## mystaki g

> το ηχοσυστημα CFDS01


τωρα αλλαξε το KSS213C και μετα θα σου πουμε τι θα κανεις.
 SONY CFDS01 καινουργιο εχει 57.20 ευρο

----------


## brs_19

το ξερω αυτο μονο που θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω με τα ''ψηφιακα'' του :Smile:

----------


## brs_19

παιδια εβαλα τη κεφαλη αλλα δν διαβαζει τπτ!ολα τα συνδεσα σωστα αλλα τπτ!τι εγινε;;; :Confused1:

----------


## mystaki g

Στην πλακετα της κεφαλης στην αριστερη γωνια ειναι 2 επαφες κολλημενες/Με το κολλητηρι να τις ξεκολλησεις.την καλωδιοταινια μην την βγαλεις.
Τελικα πως παει ο αρρωστος;

----------


## brs_19

Το εκανα μετα;

----------


## brs_19

το σιντι γυριζει αναποδα.ειναι φυσιολογικο;απο δεξια δν γυριζει;

----------


## mystaki g

πριν αλλαξεις την κεφαλη τι σου εκανε διακοπες η δεν δουλευε καθολου;

----------


## brs_19

Ειναι ανοιχτο το μηχανημα.οταν βαζω δισκακι μεσα κανει 5-6 αριστεροστροφους κυκλους κ μετα εμφανιζει το γνωστο μηνυμα "no disc"

----------


## brs_19

Το μηχανημα οτι κ οπως ηθελε διαβαζε (το ιδιο εκανε κ το ντισκμαν)

----------


## mystaki g

Η καλωδιοτενια η κεφαλη ----- Βαλε πισω την παλια.Θα την φτιαξεις που θα παει μονο υπομονη

----------


## antonis_p

> Λοιπον τα πηγα σε μαστορα κ μου ζητησε 120ε


τελικά θα τα πάρει τα 120 ο μάστορας!  :Sad: 




> το σιντι γυριζει αναποδα.ειναι φυσιολογικο;


μην δοκιμάσεις με IRON MAIDEN...

----------


## brs_19

Εδωσα εντολη να το φτιαξει.με το ντισκμαν τι κανω (εκτοσ να το πεταξω);

----------


## mystaki g

> Εδωσα εντολη να το φτιαξει.με το ντισκμαν τι κανω (εκτοσ να το πεταξω);


εγω θα το πεταγα. Μακρια μακρια :Rolleyes: 
τι νομιζες θα τα βρεις ολα ετοιμα, θελει υπομονη

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

khm310aaa=33ευρω   κομπλε  με ολο το μηχανισμο
khm310ahc=23euro κομπλε  με ολο το μηχανισμο

----------


## brs_19

Για το ηχοσυστημα. Για το ντισκμαν (εχω φαει κολλημα θελω να το φτιαξω);;;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

αν αλαξες το leiser πρεπει  να το ρυθμισεις  αλλιως  δεν......

----------


## brs_19

Πωσ γινετε αυτο;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

καταβιδακι και παλμογραφο

----------


## brs_19

Ωραια το εφτιξα διαβαζει μονο που κατα την αναγνωση σταματαει ο δισκοσ κ ξαναξεκιναει.συνεχεια δν πρεπει να γυρναει;

----------


## brs_19

Μηπωσ πρεπει να βρω κενουργιο μηχανησμο;αλλα δν ξερω ποιοσ ειναι κ δν γραφει τπτ επανω.βοηθεια!!

----------


## brs_19

Θα σασ φανει χαζο αλλα θελω να το επισκευασω το ντισκμαν οσο για το ηχοσυστημα ειναι οκ

----------


## Telemastoras

Θα χρειαστείς ένα παλμογράφο και ένα κατσαβιδάκι ψιλό για το τρίμερ της κεφαλής. Δεν γνωρίζω την ακριβή ρύθμιση αλλά παλαιότερα σε ένα sony με KSS210 έβαλα το probe από ένα παλμογράφο στα σημεία RF και RF GND και εκεί διάβαζα τις παλμοσειρές που αναγνώριζε η κεφαλή. Ρυθμίζοντας το τριμεράκι προσεκτικά έβλεπα την κυματομορφή να "καθαρίζει" όλο και περισσότερο. Με ένα CD φυσικά μέσα να παίζει. Έτσι το έσωσα το μηχάνημα!
Δες αν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο φυσικά στο δικό σου σύστημα.
Δεν χάνεις όμως να το δοκιμάσεις. 

Μακάρι να σε βοήθησα!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## brs_19

Το ντισκμαν κατα την αναγνωση σταματαει να διαβαζει κ μετα ξαναξεκιναει.ειναι προβλημα αυτο;αν ναι πωσ λυνεται;

----------


## xifis

εγω παιδια αυτα που λετε με παλμογραφο τα εκανα με το αυτι!  :Tongue: 
8α με ενδιεφερε να τα δω κ σε παλμογραφο.

βεβαια αν το ξεχειλωσεις το τριμερ στο πειραγμα χανεις τη μπαλα κ δε την ξαναβρισκεις.λιγο πριν η λιγο μετα απτην αρχικη θεση ειναι η σωστη.υπομονη θελει.τωρα το προβλημα με το ντισκμαν δε το καταλαβα.το κανει οταν παιζει το cd κ ακους μουσικη?η οταν πεταξεις ενα δισκακι μεσα?θελω να πω εισαι σιγουρος οτι διαβαζει,η απλα κανει τις αναγνωριστικες σβουρες που κανει στην αρχη για να δει αν εχει cd?

----------


## east electronics

> Θα χρειαστείς ένα παλμογράφο και ένα κατσαβιδάκι ψιλό για το τρίμερ της κεφαλής. Δεν γνωρίζω την ακριβή ρύθμιση αλλά παλαιότερα σε ένα sony με KSS210 έβαλα το probe από ένα παλμογράφο στα σημεία RF και RF GND και εκεί διάβαζα τις παλμοσειρές που αναγνώριζε η κεφαλή. Ρυθμίζοντας το τριμεράκι προσεκτικά έβλεπα την κυματομορφή να "καθαρίζει" όλο και περισσότερο. Με ένα CD φυσικά μέσα να παίζει. Έτσι το έσωσα το μηχάνημα!
> Δες αν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο φυσικά στο δικό σου σύστημα.
> Δεν χάνεις όμως να το δοκιμάσεις. 
> 
> Μακάρι να σε βοήθησα!


γιατι αν το εννοεις..... κατα την γνωμη μου εισαι μακρια νυχτωμενος  και οδηγια που μολις εδωσες κατεστρεψε μια καινουργια κεφαλη η οποια μονο κατα τυχη θα ξαναδουλεψει .....

οι κεφαλες τυπου KSS 210-213   και γενικοτερα της σειρας αυτης ερχονται απο τα εργοστασια ρυθμισμενες εκει που πρεπει .... 

αν δεν δουλεψουν πανω στο συγκεκριμενο πλαυερ δεν σημαινει οτι φταιει η ρυθμιση στην κεφαλη αλλα το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα

αν στο συγκεριμενο κυκλωμα εχει δυο ηλετρολυτικους φαγωμενους η αδειους  καμμια ρυθμιση στην κεφαλη δεν θα το βαλει να δουλεψει .... η αν δουλεψει θα διαβαζει καποια δισκακια και καποια αλλα οχι ...

τελος οι ρυθμισεις πανω σε μια κεφαλη εχουν συγκεκριμενο τροπο και μεθοδο που γινονται  και με συγκεκριμενα δισκακια τα οποια φυσικα δεν ειναι μουσικη ...

μπορεις να διαβασεις οποιο μανουαλ επισκευης θελεις απο ενα σιντιπλαυερ και θα δεις οτι πανω κατω ετσι γινεται .....


αυτα ...ειναι απαραδεκτα πραγματα και κομπογιαννιτικα .....μην πω και τιποτα χειροτερο τωρα  .....

μου αρεσει που πριν απο ημερες συζηταγαμε την προθεση σου για το "νεο πορταλ ηλεκτρονικων "  αμα γραφει τετοια μεσα ....καληνυχτα .....

----------


## east electronics

> εγω παιδια αυτα που λετε με παλμογραφο τα εκανα με το αυτι! 
> 8α με ενδιεφερε να τα δω κ σε παλμογραφο.
> 
> βεβαια αν το ξεχειλωσεις το τριμερ στο πειραγμα χανεις τη μπαλα κ δε την ξαναβρισκεις.λιγο πριν η λιγο μετα απτην αρχικη θεση ειναι η σωστη.υπομονη θελει.τωρα το προβλημα με το ντισκμαν δε το καταλαβα.το κανει οταν παιζει το cd κ ακους μουσικη?η οταν πεταξεις ενα δισκακι μεσα?θελω να πω εισαι σιγουρος οτι διαβαζει,η απλα κανει τις αναγνωριστικες σβουρες που κανει στην αρχη για να δει αν εχει cd?


 
το χαβα του ...... γαργαλησε εκει μια κεφαλη ενα φεγγαρι επαιξε και νομιζει οτι ολοι οι αλλοι που τουλενε κατι ειναι μαλακες .... δεν ξερω για σενα φιφη αλλα στο δικο μου μαγαζι αλλαζουμε 50 κεφαλες το χρονο κατα μεσο ορο ..... δεν χρειαστηκε ποτε να κανουμε κατι τετοιο και οσα πειραξαμε απλα δεν ξαναδουλεψανε σωστα ποτε ...... ακομα και για δοκιμη σε μηχανημα που θα αλλαζοταν η κεφαλη ....το πειαργμα του τριμμερ εκανε την κεφαλη να δουλεψει σε καποια σιντι και σε καποια αλλα ποτε ...μα ποτε ....

συνεχιστε .... μια χαρα τα παμε ....

----------


## xifis

ρε συ σακη να σου πω,μπορει να χεις κ δικιο,δε σε ξερω δε με ξερεις,μπορει να φτιαχνεις κ 100 κεφαλες τη μερα,κ γω να λεω ψεμματα απλα να περασω την ωρα μου,αλλα παντως λιγο καλυτερους τροπους ναχες δε θα εβλαπτε.δε με ξερεις δε σε ξερω,χαβαλες να γινεται κ αν τυχει να ξερουμε κατι το λεμε.

σε αλλο θρεντ με κεφαλες κ το συγκεκριμενο τριμερ,ελεγες κατι για κατσαβιδακηδες κ οτι κεφαλη ακουμπησες δεν ξαναδουλεψε κλπ.προφανως εχεις ξανακουσει αυτο που λεω,αλλα δε το πιστευες για τους δικους σου λογους.δε το σχολιαζω,εν προκειμενω καταθετω την εμπειρια μου.

ποια ειναι?οτι το τριμερ επηρεαζει την αναγνωση,κ αν το γαργαλας γυροφερνεις στο σημειο που διαβαζει τζετ.δεν πηγε καμια κεφαλη για πεταμα..δεν ειπα οτι ενα νεκρο πλευερ επαιξε,αλλα πλευρ με προβλημα κ πηδηματακια βελτιωθηκε.θες απτο καθαρισμα,θες απτο τριμερ,εφτιαξε.αυτο ειπα κ για το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.

αλλα που ξερεις μπορει να λεω κ μουφες,το χαβα μου οπως λες.. :Tongue2: 

ΥΓ:γειρασκω αει διδασκομενος ειπε καποιος... :Rolleyes:

----------


## east electronics

ολα καλα ρε μπαρε ....αλλα τις κεφαλες που θα χαλασουν καποιοι αφου διαβασουν αυτα που λες θα τις πληρωσεις εσυ ??????

----------


## xifis

κατσε,εδω ειναι φορουμ,δεν ειναι ουτε σερβις-ταδε,ουτε γραμμη εξυπηρετησης.το "use at your own risk" τοχεις ακουστα?θελω να πω ακομα κ γιατο απλουστερο κυκλωμα που βλεπεις στο ιντερνετ,ακομα κ για το πιο απλο προγραμα σου λεει οτι το φτιαχνεις/το τρεχεις υπ ευθυνη σου.

απτην αρχη κ ολας λεω οτι ξερω,οτι μουχει τυχει,οτι εχω δει.ουτε datasheet εχω μπροστα μου να δωσω οδηγιες,ουτε μανουαλ κ φυσικα ουτε τα ξερω ολα.ελαχιστα συγκεκριμενα.με μια λεξη δεν αναλαμβανω καμια ευθυνη.

κοινη πρακτικη τωρα πχ αν μου πεις πηδαει το σιντι μου αυτοματα σου λεω οινοπνευματακι-μπατονετα.αν καρφωσεις τη μπατονετα στο φακο φταιω εγω?

για το πολυπαθο τριμερ αυτα ξερω.σωστα η λαθος...

----------


## brs_19

Το μηχανημα το χω ανοιχτο.καθωσ διαβαζει σταματαει να γυρνα το δισκο κ μετα ξαναξεκιναει.ηχοσ ακουγεται

----------


## east electronics

ξιφη ακου ...... στο ειπα μια φορα ....στο ειπε και καποιος αλλος ευγενικα ομορφα και ωραια αλλα δεν ακους κανε οτι νομιζεις ...εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα μαζι σου αλλα απο την στιγμη που καποιος με λιγο μεγαλυετρη εμειρια σου κανει μια συσταση κατσε και μελετησε την λιγο και αποφασισε ....

εδω δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα αναγνωρισης ουτε αν αποδειχθει οτι εγω ειμαι καλυτερος τεχνιτης απο τον Α η Β χρηστη απλα ειναι ξεχωριστει οτι καποιος ο οποιοςς λεει κατι ανευθυνα και βλεπει το φορουμ σαν καφενειο η παιχνιδι με καποιον αλλο που θα ανοιξει το φορουμ για να διαβασει και να μαθει απο αυτο ασχετα αν αυτος ειναι φοιτητης, επαγγελματιας,ερασιτεχνης , μικρος , η μεγαλος ,,,,

δεν νομιζω οτι εδω ειναι τσατ ρουμ οπου καποιοι διαφοροι συζητανε τοσο χαλαρα οσο το βλεπεις εσυ ....καποιοι απο εμας χρησιμοποιουνε το φορουμ ως εργαλειο γνωσης φυσικα με use at your own risk ....

αυτα απο μενα φιλε ξιφη

----------


## east electronics

> Το μηχανημα το χω ανοιχτο.καθωσ διαβαζει σταματαει να γυρνα το δισκο κ μετα ξαναξεκιναει.ηχοσ ακουγεται


ΚΑΙ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΤΣΙ αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχει καμμια μα καμμια ελπιδα το μηχανημα σου για να φτιαχτει .....

φοβαμαι οτι  αρχικα εχουν γραψει τοσοι σε αυτο το ποστ και κανεις δεν εγραψε οτι η κεφαλη δεν πιανεται με γυμνο χερι .....ενα αγγιγμα σε λαθος σημειο και κεφαλη καπουτ !!!!

η καλωδιοταινια παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και αν ειναι κομμενη δεν δειχνει με γυμνο ματι 

επισης το πλαυερ δεν ειναι μονο η κεφαλη 

υπαρχουν και αλλα πραγματα τα οποια μπορει να εχουν ζημεια τα οποια καμμια φορα ειναι μη επισκευασιμα ....θα σου πω μονο τα δυο πιο πιθανα 

----- ψυχρη κολληση σε καποιο ολοκληρωμενο που ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει μετα απο μηχανικη καταπονηση μια κα η συσκευη ειναι φορητη  ( εκει ουετ με μικροσκοπιο δεν βρισκεις ακρια ) 

----- και τελος μια οποιαδηποτε ηλκτρονικη βλαβη η οποια αν δεν εχεις διαγνωστικα  δεν μπορεις να τη βρεις .....

διαγνωστικα σημαινει οτι ο καθε κατασκευαστης εχει ενα σιντι που βαζει μεσα στο πλαυερ και κανει ρυθμισεις στο φοκους την σταθμη και καποια αλλα πραγματα με τριμερακια ( οχι αυτο της κεφαλης ) και στα συχρονα πλαυερ επειδη τα τριμερακια κοστιζουν αλλα χανουν κιολας  οι ρυθμισεις γινονται μεσω software  το οποιο αν δεν εχεις απλα δεν κανεις τιποτα 

ολα αυτα καταληγουν στο οτι επισκευες τετοιου τυπου αν δεν εχεις τα μεσα απλα δεν συμφερουν και θεωρητικα δεν πετυχαινουν ποτε .....

οσο για τα  διαφορα αλλα κομπογιαννιτικα που γραφτηκαν μπορεις φυσικα να τα δοκιμασεις φυσικα  at your own risk ....

 i am sorry

----------


## xifis

ναι ρε σακη δε λεω,εχεις σερβις,κατι θα ξερεις παραπανω.απλα να στο πω κ στα ισα οπως τα λες κ συ,η ξεροκεφαλια σου με πειραξε με τους χαρακτηρισμους που βαζεις,ενω δε χρειαζεται.εν πασει περιπτωσει,δε θα ποσταρα,απλα για χιλιοστη φορα,αυτα εχω δει,κ απο αλτρουσιμο οπως κ οι περισοτεροι εδω,γραφω για να τα δουν κ αλλοι.αυτα. :Rolleyes: 

α οσο για το ντισκμαν.αυτο με το ξαφνικο σταματημα κατι μου λεει.το εκανε κ το δικο μου μια στο τοσο.δεν ασχοληθηκα παραπανω.απλα ξαναπατουσα το play. :Tongue2: αυτα once again. :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## brs_19

Μαλον σασ μπερδεψα ολουσ!το πλευερ διαβαζει κανονικα.το περιεργο βρισκετε οταν διαβαζει σταματα ο δισκοσ κ ξαναξεκιναει μετα απο λιγο.ο ηχοσ δν εχει διακοπεσ ακουγεται κανονικα.ξερει κανεισ γιατι το κανει αυτο;;;

----------


## xifis

> Μαλον σασ μπερδεψα ολουσ!το πλευερ διαβαζει κανονικα.το περιεργο βρισκετε οταν διαβαζει σταματα ο δισκοσ κ ξαναξεκιναει μετα απο λιγο.ο ηχοσ δν εχει διακοπεσ ακουγεται κανονικα.ξερει κανεισ γιατι το κανει αυτο;;;


οποτε το ντισκμαν εχει στανταρ μνημη buffer αντικραδασμικη,τωρα αν σταματαει λογω βλαβης η επειδη γεμιζει το buffer,δε ξερω.αν μιλας για mp3 δισκακια κ σταματαει στα mp3 τοτε δεν ειναι βλαβη.ετσι κανουν τα περισοτερα.διαβαζουν για 10 sec k meta stamatane.

----------


## east electronics

> ναι ρε σακη δε λεω,εχεις σερβις,κατι θα ξερεις παραπανω.απλα να στο πω κ στα ισα οπως τα λες κ συ,η ξεροκεφαλια σου με πειραξε με τους χαρακτηρισμους που βαζεις,ενω δε χρειαζεται.εν πασει περιπτωσει,δε θα ποσταρα,απλα για χιλιοστη φορα,αυτα εχω δει,κ απο αλτρουσιμο οπως κ οι περισοτεροι εδω,γραφω για να τα δουν κ αλλοι.αυτα.
> 
> α οσο για το ντισκμαν.αυτο με το ξαφνικο σταματημα κατι μου λεει.το εκανε κ το δικο μου μια στο τοσο.δεν ασχοληθηκα παραπανω.απλα ξαναπατουσα το play.αυτα once again.


κ απο αλτρουσιμο οπως κ οι περισοτεροι εδω,γραφω για να τα δουν κ αλλοι.αυτα. ναι ναι απο αλτρουισμο ...αυτο θα σκεφτει και αυτος που θα πεταξει το πλαυερ ....αυτο θα σκεφτει και αυτος οταν τον ρωτησει ο καθηγητης του και θα του πει την παπαρια που διαβασε εδω .....

και να πραγματι αν οπως ειπες οι """περισσοτεροι"""γραφουν απο αλτρουισμο  τοτε ειναι να το κλεινουμε και να φευγουμε απο εδω δια παντος.... *αλλα* *ευτυχως σε αυτο κανεις λαθος ....παιδικη σκεψη σαν και την δικια σου εχουν λιγοι ...ευτυχως* 
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## brs_19

Μια ακομα απορια:γιατι ολα τα πλευερ οταν ξεκινουν να διαβαζουν στην αρχη το λειζερ κανει ενα μπιπ;

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι ετσι ...κανεις λαθος ....εκτος απο αυτα που κανουν μπιπ υπαρχουν και καποια αλλα που μολις ξεκινανε σου λενε  ...γεια σου ΖΑΝΕ !!!!!!!

αντε ...παω για υπνο τωρα

----------


## drfear

το ντισκμαν παιζει να λειτουργει νορμαλ. Διαβαζει  και γεμιζει τη μνημη ( γαι να μην πηδαει σε αποτομα κουνηματα) και ξαναδιαβαζει λιγο πριν αδειασει αυτη η μνημη... αν το εχεις να παιζει ενω το κουνας με το χερι θα δεις πως θα διαβαζει συνεχεια...

----------


## KOKAR

τελικά κάθισα και διάβασα 6 σελίδες ποστ και τελικά έμεινα με την απορία
*τι κάνει το μ@..μενο το τριμερακι !!!!*  :Lol:

----------


## xifis

> και να πραγματι αν οπως ειπες οι """περισσοτεροι"""γραφουν απο αλτρουισμο  τοτε ειναι να το κλεινουμε και να φευγουμε απο εδω δια παντος....αλλα ευτυχως σε αυτο κανεις λαθος ....παιδικη σκεψη σαν και την δικια σου εχουν λιγοι ...ευτυχως


για κατσε για κατσε γιατι τα μπερδευεις τα πραματα.οταν καποιος σε ρωταει τι επαθε ο ενισχυτης μου κ δεν παιζει κ του λες φταιει το ταδε ταδε κ αν θες φερτον απτο μαγαζι να τον μετρησουμε,χωρις να βγαλεις κερδος,*τοτε αυτο τι ειναι*?τι θα κερδισεις εσυ προσωπικα?οι υπολοιποι που ποσταρουν εδω τι κερδιζουν?τα παιρνουν απο πουθενα κ δε το ξερω?αν σου πει τον εφτιαξα κ δεν ηταν το ταδε,θα του πεις εχω φτιαξει 3000 τετοιους ενισχυτες κ αποκλειεται ναναι αυτο που λες?


κ ενα ασχετο παραδειγμα:μια φορα στη σχολη που ημουν στα εργαστηρια,ενα παιδι σε σασι ασκησης ενισχυτη με τρανζιστορ νομιζω ειχε κανει μια συνδεσμολογια λαθος,κ πηρε εξοδο απτη βαση του τρανζιστορ αν θυμαμαι καλα.πανε κ πολλα χρονια δεν μπορω ναμαι ακριβης για το κυκλωμα κλπ,το θεμα ειναι οτι το αποτελεσμα ηταν απιθανο εντελως.το μονο που θυμαμαι καλα ηταν η εκπληξη των καθηγητων εκει,κ ολοι τους 50-60 χρονων ανθρωποι μια ζωη ηλεκτρονικοι με μεγαλη πειρα στην πραξη να γελανε κ να προσπαθουν για κανα μισαωρο να εξηγησουν το κυκλωμα. γειρασκω αει διδασκομενος λοιπον... :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## brs_19

Τα σιντι οταν ξεκινουν τν αναγνωση το λειζερ τουσ κανει 1 μπιπ.ξερετε γιατι;ενα αλλο ξερει κανεισ τι θα παθει το πλευερ αν κατα τν αναγωση του γυρισουμε κ αρχισει να γυριζει το σιντι αναποδα;

----------


## brs_19

Το τριμερακι ρυθμιζει τν ταση που πηγαινει στο λειζερ

----------


## mystaki g

Α ρε μανγα εσυ με το γιατι θα μας τρελανεις :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
να σε καλα με τις ερωτησεις σου

----------


## brs_19

Ξερε κανεισ τι θα παθει το πλευερ αν του γυρισουμε το δισκο αναποδα κατα τη αναπαραγωγη;το μπιπ του λειζερ στην αρχη δειχνει οτι εχει κατι το πλευερ;

----------


## Thansavv

Εννοείς να βάλεις το δίσκο "τα πάνω κάτω"?
Τελικά δουλεύει ή όχι το πλευερ?

----------


## Telemastoras

γιατι αν το εννοεις..... κατα την γνωμη μου εισαι μακρια νυχτωμενος  και οδηγια που μολις εδωσες κατεστρεψε μια καινουργια κεφαλη η οποια μονο κατα τυχη θα ξαναδουλεψει .....

οι κεφαλες τυπου KSS 210-213   και γενικοτερα της σειρας αυτης ερχονται απο τα εργοστασια ρυθμισμενες εκει που πρεπει .... 

αν δεν δουλεψουν πανω στο συγκεκριμενο πλαυερ δεν σημαινει οτι φταιει η ρυθμιση στην κεφαλη αλλα το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα

αν στο συγκεριμενο κυκλωμα εχει δυο ηλετρολυτικους φαγωμενους η αδειους  καμμια ρυθμιση στην κεφαλη δεν θα το βαλει να δουλεψει .... η αν δουλεψει θα διαβαζει καποια δισκακια και καποια αλλα οχι ...

τελος οι ρυθμισεις πανω σε μια κεφαλη εχουν συγκεκριμενο τροπο και μεθοδο που γινονται  και με συγκεκριμενα δισκακια τα οποια φυσικα δεν ειναι μουσικη ...

μπορεις να διαβασεις οποιο μανουαλ επισκευης θελεις απο ενα σιντιπλαυερ και θα δεις οτι πανω κατω ετσι γινεται .....




> αυτα ...ειναι απαραδεκτα πραγματα και κομπογιαννιτικα .....μην πω και τιποτα χειροτερο τωρα  .....
> 
> μου αρεσει που πριν απο ημερες συζηταγαμε την προθεση σου για το "νεο πορταλ ηλεκτρονικων "  αμα γραφει τετοια μεσα ....καληνυχτα .....


Ε τότε μάλλον κατά λάθος δουλεύει εδώ και 2 χρόνια, διότι εγώ την κεφαλή την αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένη.
Αλήθεια γιατί τοση χολή για το "portal"; Όσο για το άν λέει μέσα "κομπογιαννίτικα" μια επίσκεψη θα σε πείσει. Ισχυρός παράγοντας βέβαια θεωρείται και η προκατάληψη από την οποία μάλλον διακατέχεσε. Ε και στο κάτω κάτω δεν μπορείς να είσαι ο μόνος "γκουρού" της ηλεκτρονικής. Άσε και σε κάποιους άλλους που ασχολούνται εδώ και 30 χρόνια με το άθλημα να έχουν άποψη τουλάχιστον και αυτοί.

Φιλικά πάντα διακείμενος
(Γιάννης Παπαδόπουλος)
Ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοματισμών
telemastoras

----------


## brs_19

Εννοω να βαλεισ το πλευερ να παιζει κ να του γυρισεισ το δισκο αριστεροστροφα.θα παθει ζημια;τι να κανω με το μπιπ στην αρχη τησ αναγνωσησ;

----------


## brs_19

Σασ μπερδεψα;να τα ξαναρωτησω;

----------


## brs_19

Το πλευερ παιζει αλλα εχω καποιεσ αποριεσ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

για πες  τι απορια εχεις?

----------


## brs_19

Η αποριεσ μου ειναι για ποιο λογο κατα το ξεκινημα τησ αναγνωσησ ακουγετε σ ολα τα πλευερ 1 μπιπ απο το λειζερ τουσ;και η αλλη ειναι τι θα παθει το πλευερ αν του γυρισουμε αντιστροφα το δισκο κατα το ξεκινημα τησ αναγνωσησ(μετα θα γυριζει μονο του το δισκο αντιστροφα,το εχω κανει αλα δν ξερω τισ επιπτωσεισ);

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ευλογες οι αποριες σου  .....   το μπιπ  το εκανε?

----------


## brs_19

Ο γνωστοσ ηχοσ που κανουν παντα ολα τα πλευερ κατα το ξεκινημα.επισησ ξερεισ μηπωσ γιατι το ντισκμαν μου δν διαβαζει σιντι με γρατσουνιεσ ενω αλλα πλευερ διαβαζουν;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

λοιπον  ο θορυβος  ακουγεται οταν  ξεκιναει η ιχνηλατηση   και  μην βαζεις χερι οταν γυριζει

----------


## brs_19

Με το ντισκμαν, που δν διαβαζει γρατσουνισμενα σιντι ενω αλλα πλειερ τα διαβαζουν,τι κανω;

----------


## xifis

ειναι αναλογα τις προτιμησεις του πλευερ.δε γινεται τπτ δυστηχως,αλλα διαβαζουν κωλοσιντι κ αλλα δεν ανεχονται την παραμικρη γρατσουνια.αν μιλαμε για λερωμενο σιντι,ακομα κ γρατσουνισμενο κ κακοζωισμενο γενικα,μπορεις να κανεις το εξης.το πασαλειβεις με οδοντοκρεμα,την αφηνεις να στεγνωσει,κ μετα με ενα χαρτι την σκουπιζεις.τριβοντας την για να φυγει θα δεις το σιντι να γυαλιζει.τουλαχ οι πολλες γρατσουνιες θα φυγουν.

----------


## brs_19

τι εννοεις οταν λες επιλεγει τα σιντι που διαβαζει; :Confused1:

----------


## east electronics

ξιφι ....δυστυχως κατα την γνωμη μου συνεχιζεις μια ιστορια η οποια βασιζεται μονο στις προσωπικες σου εμπειριες και αυτο ειναι πολυ κακο διοτι οι πληροφοριες που διαδιδεις στο φορουμ ειναι ανυποστατες ....

αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ ασχημο διοτι διαβαζουν καποιοι ανθρωποι και θα οδηγηθουν σε λαθος συμεπρασματα

----ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΛΑΥΕΡ ΜΕ """"ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΕΙΣ"""" ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΙΝΤΙ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕς ΟΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΓΡΑΤΣΟΥΝΙΕΣ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΟΥΝ 

----- ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΜΩς ΣΙΝΤΙ ΠΛΑΥΕΡ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΑΜΠΛΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΑΦΕΡ KAI EXOYN THN ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΕΝ Α ΣΙΝΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΑΥΕΡ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ 

ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΙΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΩΣ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ....ΑΛΛΑ ΤΣΠ

----------


## xifis

σακη μηπως λεμε το ιδιο πραμα?δεν υπαρχουν πλευερ με προτιμησεις αλλα μερικα εχουν μεγαλυτερο σαμπλινγκ-μπαφερ απο τα αλλα λες εσυ.χαιρω πολυ,οπως κ τα σιντι ρομ υπολογιστη που διαβαζουν πολλα περισοτερα σιντι απο τα σκετα audio drives.το κολπο με την οδοντοκρεμα το ξερες η πρεπει να βρω βιβλιογραφια? :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: ενταξει,τελικα μαλλον πρεπει να μιλαω στη γλωσσα σου για να ευσταθουν οσα λεω.φιλικα κ ανυποστατα. :Rolleyes: 
παω τωρα να σκαλισω το τριμερ απο οποιο σιντι πλευερ βρω μπροστα μου! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: καλυφθειτε!

----------


## brs_19

Δν καταλαβαινω τι ακριβωσ ενοειτε.εξηγηστε μου πιο απλα

----------


## xifis

> Δν καταλαβαινω τι ακριβωσ ενοειτε.εξηγηστε μου πιο απλα


αστα τα απλα,εδω ειναι φορουμ για επιστημονες! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

απλα κατα τα λεγομενα του απο πανω,μερικα πλευερ διαβαζουν πιο πολλες φορες το ιδιο σημειο στο σιντι,διορ8ωνουν τα λαθη απτις γρατσουνιες κ εσυ δεν ακους ουτε διακοπες ουτε θορυβους ουτε τπτ.βεβαια μερικα πλευερ καποια δισκακια ασχετως γρατσουνιων τα αγνοουν εντελως,πχ καποια RW.εκει δεν ειναι ουτε το σαμπλινγκ ουτε το μπαφερ...

----------


## gsmaster

Ήρεμα παρακαλώ, δεν χρειάζονται ειρωνίες. Ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει την άποψή του και να δέχεται και την άποψη του άλλου. Υπάρχει στους κανόνες που έχετε αποδεχθεί.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

Καλημέρα σας!

ΥΓ. κι εγώ με την απορία έμεινα μετά απο τόσες σελίδες, τι ρυθμίζει το ρημαδοτρίμμερ πάνω στην κεφαλή????

----------


## Telemastoras

> ΥΓ. κι εγώ με την απορία έμεινα μετά απο τόσες σελίδες, τι ρυθμίζει το ρημαδοτρίμμερ πάνω στην κεφαλή????


Αγαπητέ φίλε
Είμαστε Έλληνες φωνακλάδες και το αποδεικνύουμε περίτρανα και στο κάτω κάτω καλά κάνουμε! Ψυχρόαιμα είναι μόνο τα φίδια!
Για την απορία σου
το τρίμερ στο πλακετάκι της κεφαλής απόσο γνωρίζω ρυθμίζει την εστίαση της δέσμης του LASER. Κάτι ανάλογο με τη ρύθμιση εστίασης στον καθοδικό σωλήνα της TV δηλαδή.

φιλικά πάντα με όλους  :Rolleyes:

----------


## brs_19

Ξερει κανεισ να μου πει γιατι το λειζερ των ντισκμαν ειναι διαφορετικο ωσ προσ των αλλων πλευερ;

----------


## georgees

παιδια μετα απο τοσα που διαβασα θα ηθελα να εξηγησει καποιος πως ρυθμιζουμε την κεφαλη με τον παλμογραφο γιατι δεν το ξερω.

----------


## brs_19

Δν ξερω πωσ ρυθμιζεται η κεφαλη,μονο που θα ηθελα να βρω απαντηση στην παραπανω ερωτηση μου

----------


## brs_19

Δν ξερει κανεισ;(συγνωμη αν ακουγεται σαν απαιτηση αυτο,θα ηθελα να λυθει η απορια μου)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

υπαρχει  τροπος θα τον αναλυσουμε τη δευτερα      καλο σαβατοκυριακο σε ολους

----------


## betacord85

> σακη μηπως λεμε το ιδιο πραμα?δεν υπαρχουν πλευερ με προτιμησεις αλλα μερικα εχουν μεγαλυτερο σαμπλινγκ-μπαφερ απο τα αλλα λες εσυ.χαιρω πολυ,οπως κ τα σιντι ρομ υπολογιστη που διαβαζουν πολλα περισοτερα σιντι απο τα σκετα audio drives.το κολπο με την οδοντοκρεμα το ξερες η πρεπει να βρω βιβλιογραφια?ενταξει,τελικα μαλλον πρεπει να μιλαω στη γλωσσα σου για να ευσταθουν οσα λεω.φιλικα κ ανυποστατα.
> παω τωρα να σκαλισω το τριμερ απο οποιο σιντι πλευερ βρω μπροστα μου!καλυφθειτε!


ρυθμισε το με το παραδοσικο τροπο βαλε το ψδ να παιζει και κεντραρε το τριμερακι κατω απτην κεφαλη του λειζερ,γυρισε το μια δυο φορες εως οτου διαβασει τα τρακ, αν το παλεψεις και δεν τα διαβασει πας για καινουρια,ποια καφακη φοραει?kss 210,212,213,240, optima,philips?ειναι φορητο?betacord85   japan made......

----------


## brs_19

Φιλε betacord, αυτο που λεσ ισωσ καταστρεψει το πλευερ (παλαιοτερα μου χει τυχει)η κεφαλη ρυθμιζεται με παλμογραφο κ με ειδικα σιντι κ οχι απλωσ μ 1 κατσαβιδι. Ξερει κανεισ να μου πει για ποιο λογο το λειζερ των ντισκμαν ειναι διαφορετικο απο των αλλων πλευερ;

----------


## brs_19

Εχω αλλη 1 απορια (εκτοσ αυτη του ντισκμαν) γιατι δν πρεπει να πειραζουμε το δισκο τν ωρα που γυρναει;

----------


## Λιάτης

*Καλησπέρα συμφορουμίτες...Έχω ένα φορητό radio-cd το οποίο τη μια φορά μου διάβαζε το cd, την άλλη όχι...Καθάρισα το μάτι πολλές φορές, αλλά τίποτα...Τέλος πάντων, το άνοιξα και κατάλαβα οτι μάλλον φταίει ή η καλωδιοταινία που πάει απο το μάτι του cd-player στην πλακέτα, ή ο αντάπτορας στην πλακέτα...Κοίταξα μήπως βρώ καλωδιοταινία αλλά έμαθα οτι η εταιρία έχει κλείσει και οτι δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά ανταλλακτικά για αυτά τώρα πια...Το radio-cd είναι ένα Roadstar RCR-4527...Αν κάποιος ξέρει που μπορώ να βρώ μια καλωδιοταινία, ή αν έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα για να το φτιάξω κάπως αλλιώς θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων...Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια και ανταπόκριση...*

----------


## vaggy

αν ο ηχος δεν διακοπτεται πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απλως οταν γυρναει ο δισκος γεμιζει την buffer και μολις γεμισει σταματαει -οταν αδειασει ξαναξεκιναει........

----------

